# Do you still drive?  Age?



## Ladybj

So far, I do.

Driving has never been one of my favorite things even when I was younger.  I do not get on the interstate.  If we have to go places and take the interstate, my hubby drives...thank goodness.

My hubby is a very good driver but I have a bit of anxiety when we are on the interstate.  About 3 years ago, I was in 2 vehicle accidents within 2 years (not serious) which was not my fault (I was hit from behind both times).  I use to get anxiety driving after the accidents but I'm much better now.  I will not allow that to stop me from driving.  I go where I need to go and come on home.

I am 59 - 60 in a week 11/23...


----------



## Packerjohn

Yes, I do.  Just bought a slightly used car a couple of months ago.  Reckon, this one will be my last.


----------



## Ladybj

Packerjohn said:


> Yes, I do.  Just bought a slightly used car a couple of months ago.  Reckon, this one will be my last.


My hubby bought me a used Lexus 2 years ago.. I wanted a dependable vehicle because this may be my last one... not unless hubby hits the lottery then I would upgrade to a New Lexus


----------



## Keesha

You bet I do. I love driving but my first two vehicles were motorcycles.
I currently own a peppy sports car.


----------



## Llynn

Sure. My vision is still good and my hearing loss means I am no longer distracted by all the screaming coming from my passengers.


----------



## JustBonee

I still do  drive, but do not enjoy it anymore.   Vision is becoming a problem for me  .... I live  alone, so don't want to bother others for rides until I absolutely have to.
I drive to the grocery  store,   and doctor/vet offices when needed. ... all close by. ...   And I can drive to my daughter's house a couple miles away.    
Otherwise, I get other things delivered to my door.


----------



## Catlady

Ladybj said:


> Driving has never been one of my favorite things even when I was younger.  I do not get on the interstate.  If we have to go places and take the interstate, my hubby drives...thank goodness.  My hubby is a very good driver but I have a bit of anxiety when we are on the interstate.


It would be better if people mentioned their age, it makes a huge difference.

I had no problem with driving before I retired.  I even worked the third shift and most of the time I went to work and came home in the dark.  After I retired at 63 I have become increasingly uncomfortable about driving, especially in the dark.  I had no problem *getting on the interstate* but now I avoid it if I can but am alright once on the interstate. I am now 77 and plan to give up my license at 80 when I'm due to renew it. I'll sell my car and use the money I now spend on insurance, registration, gas and other expenses to pay for transportation.


----------



## Ladybj

PVC said:


> It would be better if people mentioned their age, it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I had no problem with driving before I retired.  I even worked the third shift and most of the time I went to work and came home in the dark.  After I retired at 63 I have become increasingly uncomfortable about driving, especially in the dark.  I had no problem *getting on the interstate* but now I avoid it if I can but am alright once on the interstate. I am now 77 and plan to give up my license at 80 when I'm due to renew it. I'll sell my car and use the money I now spend on insurance, registration, gas and other expenses to pay for transportation.


Very good idea about the age!!


----------



## Ladybj

@PVC   I am not a big fan of driving at night either.  I have to know exactly where I am going at night.  I do most of my driving in the daylight hours.


----------



## JustBonee

PVC said:


> It would be better if people mentioned their age, it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I had no problem with driving before I retired.  I even worked the third shift and most of the time I went to work and came home in the dark.  After I retired at 63 I have become increasingly uncomfortable about driving, especially in the dark.  I had no problem *getting on the interstate* but now I avoid it if I can but am alright once on the interstate. I am now 77 and plan to give up my license at 80 when I'm due to renew it. I'll sell my car and use the money I now spend on insurance, registration, gas and other expenses to pay for transportation.



You're brave to go on the interstate!   ... and I like your future planning.

I'm 76,    and have a renewal of my  DL late next summer.  ..
I  plan on getting another  eye exam after the first of the year  (it's been two years)   and see how that goes   ..* If* I can't pass the eye chart test when the time comes next summer,  with new improved driving glasses, then it will be on to Plan B, like you, ...selling car, etc.


----------



## Ladybj

@Keesha  How young are you?


----------



## Catlady

Bonnie said:


> ..* If* I can't pass the eye chart test when the time comes, with my driving glasses, then it will be on to Plan B, like you, ...selling car, etc.


That's another of my worries, the eye test.  I do wear glasses for driving.  I have also become deaf these past two years and they might refuse to give me a license anyway (can't hear emergency sirens etc).  I think 80 is a good age to stop driving.


----------



## Ladybj

PVC said:


> That's another of my worries, the eye test.  I do wear glasses for driving.  I have also become deaf these past two years and they might refuse to give me a license anyway (can't hear emergency sirens etc).  I think 80 is a good age to stop driving.


I think so to.  That may be the age I give up driving...but it all depends. My other mom is 80 and still driving.  She gets on the interstate and she lives in a State where driving is horrible.   One good thing about giving up driving is they have all types of delivery services and Lyft drivers.  I think with some people at a certain age, it gives them the sense of independence.


----------



## Catlady

Ladybj said:


> I think so to.  That may be the age I give up driving...but it all depends. *My other mom is 80 and still driving*.  She gets on the interstate and she lives in a State where driving is horrible.   *One good thing about giving up driving is they have all types of delivery services and Lyft drivers*.  I think with some people at a certain age, it gives them the sense of independence.


Of course, that depends on how you feel about driving and how well you drive.  I've heard of people driving until 90.  On the other hand, my father had a spotless driving record and in his early 70's he had a bad accident (his fault but no injuries).  His insurance premium DOUBLED.

YES!  So great that now you can get deliveries.  As for a driver, I'm hoping I can find someone that does not have a job and I can pay him/her to drive me, rather than use strangers like taxis/Lyft.  I am a homebody and don't go out much, anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Still driving, 66, plan to keep driving as long as possible.


----------



## treeguy64

Hmm....I was going to get into specifics concerning myself and driving, but then I thought about it, and decided not to. 

In truth, everyone in here needs to consider who will dig up any and all info you may post about yourself, online. In the event of an accident, your posts may come back to bite you in the butt, in court, someday.


----------



## hollydolly

*I love driving... I will drive everywhere, and believe me it's a whole different ball game driving in the uk jam packed narrow roads, where it can take 3 hours to drive 20 miles depending on the direction we're going...and further to that we drive stick shift cars..

I also drive on the continent too, Spain, Italy, Cyprus, Greece and the Greek Islands, , Germany...almost all drive on the wrong side of the road from us..and of course all signs in foreign languages, but I love to drive and I'm not scared of it . I'm in my early 60's...

The only recent problem I have is a displaced knee-cap , which has left some lasting pain, which has prevented me from driving my usual weekend long distances, due to the constant clutch changes on our high volumed traffic roads.. ..which leaves me in a lot of pain when I arrive at my destination, but I still love driving as much as I can..*


----------



## Ladybj

PVC said:


> Of course, that depends on how you feel about driving and how well you drive.  I've heard of people driving until 90.  On the other hand, my father had a spotless driving record and in his early 70's he had a bad accident (his fault but no injuries).  His insurance premium DOUBLED.
> 
> YES!  So great that now you can get deliveries.  As for a driver, I'm hoping I can find someone that does not have a job and I can pay him/her to drive me, rather than use strangers like taxis/Lyft.  I am a homebody and don't go out much, anyway.


I understand about the concern regarding Lyft -  I have used them a few times just to get a feel of it.  I know people who use them quite often without any problems.  Glad your dad was ok!!!  I am not surprised with his premium increase...WOW!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm 65 but have been retired for several years so my driving skills have gotten rusty.

I do my best to avoid interstates, driving at night or during peak hours/days when most people are on the road but I still manage to drive approx. 5,000 miles per year.

The next step for me is to upgrade my phone and begin exploring the use of car/delivery services to help me maintain my independence.

The most difficult part of the change for me will be the attitude adjustment that comes with giving up car ownership.


----------



## Ladybj

treeguy64 said:


> Hmm....I was going to get into specifics concerning myself and driving, but then I thought about it, and decided not to.
> 
> In truth, everyone in here needs to consider who will dig up any and all info you may post about yourself, online. In the event of an accident, your posts may come back to bite you in the butt, in court, someday.


From what I read so far, no one posted anything that was incriminating..  Not unless I missed something?


----------



## win231

PVC said:


> It would be better if people mentioned their age, it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I had no problem with driving before I retired.  I even worked the third shift and most of the time I went to work and came home in the dark.  After I retired at 63 I have become increasingly uncomfortable about driving, especially in the dark.  I had no problem *getting on the interstate* but now I avoid it if I can but am alright once on the interstate. I am now 77 and plan to give up my license at 80 when I'm due to renew it. I'll sell my car and use the money I now spend on insurance, registration, gas and other expenses to pay for transportation.


We all age differently.  The factors that matter in driving are extremely variable, especially eyesight.  I was born very nearsighted.  I see fine now (67) but I have many of those floaters & who knows?


----------



## twinkles

i am 86 and drive just a short distant-go to the doctor or get a prescription filled or just for a joy ride close to home


----------



## Keesha

Ladybj said:


> @Keesha  How young are you?


I’ll be 60 in the beginning of the New Year. 
Weeks away. We are close in age.


----------



## Catlady

treeguy64 said:


> Hmm....I was going to get into specifics concerning myself and driving, but then I thought about it, and decided not to.
> 
> In truth, everyone in here needs to consider who will dig up any and all info you may post about yourself, online. In the event of an accident, your *posts may come back to bite you in the butt, in court, someday.*


If you mean my post about my father's accident, that happened a LONG time ago, like mid-1980s


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> I’ll be 60 in the beginning of the New Year.
> Weeks away. We are close in age.


Yeah, you guys are babies on this board!✌


----------



## Catlady

twinkles said:


> i am 86 and drive just a short distant-go to the doctor or get a prescription filled or just for a joy ride close to home


When was your last renewal?  Here it's every five years, so I'm due at 80.  Not sure, but after that I think it's more often but I think it's just for vision.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> Yeah, you guys are babies on this board!✌


Yep and I’m sure not apologizing for that. 
 I love it


----------



## JustBonee

twinkles said:


> i am 86 and drive just a short distant-go to the doctor or get a prescription filled or just for a* joy ride *close to home



Oh yes,  forgot!  ...  my dog needs a "joy ride"  every now and then too...


----------



## JustBonee

PVC said:


> When was your last renewal?  Here it's every five years, so I'm due at 80.  Not sure, but after that I think it's more often but I think it's just for vision.



In Texas,   _I think _it's every 4 years after age 70.


----------



## Catlady

Keesha said:


> Yep and I’m sure not apologizing for that.
> I love it✌


@Keesha baby, wanna trade ages?  Pretty please?


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm 77 and still drive. It's been a few years since I drove on a long trip.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm 74 and just drive around town to do errands.I'm nervous if I have to drive in an area I'm not familiar with.  My hubby is 81 and is still a good driver. The only thing I noticed is that he has less patience with other drivers. Always yelling about something stupid someone else did. 
My biggest mistake was to let the hubby take over all the driving once we were married. I doubt I would be as nervous as I am today if I had continued to drive at least some of the time.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Yep and I’m sure not apologizing for that.
> I love it✌


 yep we will be their ages quickly enough if the Lord spares us.. no need for us to hurry it up...


----------



## treeguy64

PVC said:


> If you mean my post about my father's accident, that happened a LONG time ago, like mid-1980s


I have no recollection of ever reading that post, so I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Catlady

treeguy64 said:


> I have no recollection of ever reading that post, so I'm not familiar with it.


It was my post #14 on this thread, I thought that's why you warned us not to give out too much info.


----------



## Trade

I'll give up my driver's license when they pry my cold dead fingers from around it.


----------



## Robert59

Yes but not so much at night because of my eyes.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> @Keesha baby, wanna trade ages?  Pretty please?


Ummmmm..... let me think about it for a moment. 



No!


----------



## Nautilus

I'll be 71 in a month.  I still drive like there's a checkered flag at every destination.


----------



## fmdog44

I'll be 72 in January. I bought a 2015 5.0 convertible Mustang new. Kept it for a year and a half. Sold my hot rod 2004 Hemi powered Ram truck (it was a show topper) and bought a 2018 Titan last May and plan to trade it in next year on another truck. I have always loved fast rides and always will


----------



## Ladybj

Keesha said:


> I’ll be 60 in the beginning of the New Year.
> Weeks away. We are close in age.


YES WE ARE!!!  Here's to the next wonderful chapter in our life


----------



## Ladybj

PVC said:


> Yeah, you guys are babies on this board!✌


Thanks PVC!!!!!!  So glad I found you guys!!  YOU GUYS ROCK!!


----------



## Gary O'

Nautilus said:


> I'll be 71 in a month. I still drive like there's a checkered flag at every destination.


Yeah, I usually average my age
70 mph

Can't wait 'til I'm 90!!


----------



## CarolfromTX

I live in Texas and we love our vehicles. Since DH retired, I have had fewer opportunities to drive. Sure, I could say, "Let me drive," and he might even agree, but then I'd have to put up with him telling me what lane to be in, how fast to go, etc. LOL! Totally not worth it. So I get to drive very little, more now that I'm going to the rec center with my daughter twice a week.


----------



## ronaldj

"head out on the highway...looking for adventure, or what ever comes my way."


----------



## Ruthanne

I would still drive if I had a car.  The freeways did make me somewhat nervous but I still went on them.  If I get another car I will continue to drive until I can no longer do it for whatever reason.


----------



## treeguy64

ronaldj said:


> "head out on the highway...looking for adventure, or what ever comes my way."


Yeah buddy, gonna make it happen!
Catch the world in a lovin' embrace,
Fire all of the guns at once, and,
Explode into space!

Played a Harley shop grand opening, once. Got a request. Had never done the tune, but we killed. Very good gig, that!


----------



## Liberty

Ladybj said:


> @PVC   I am not a big fan of driving at night either.  I have to know exactly where I am going at night.  I do most of my driving in the daylight hours.


Funny, for years my hub and I drove around the swamp to SW Florida for a month or so stay in winter a bit...but, we had one iron clad rule - drive 8 hours a day (stop before it gets dark and it gets dark early in winter).  Worked great, we were relaxed, had a nice meal, stretched out in the Holiday Inn Expresses and watched TV till we fell asleep, get up the next day, wash & repeat.Took us 2-1/2 days to get to the beach there, but we we weren't "dead tired" at all.


----------



## Liberty

Bonnie said:


> In Texas,   _I think _it's every 4 years after age 70.


Nope, Bonnie...just renewed my DL online - piece of cake.  I show up on site in 2025.  Think after 79 you need to renew in person and take the vision test.


----------



## Pappy

At 82, I still drive and feel very confident doing so. Over the years I have put thousands of miles on various bread trucks and have taken many defensive driving courses. I don’t know how many more years I’ll feel this way, but when the time comes, I will step down and turn in my license.


----------



## Catlady

Pappy said:


> *At 82, I still drive and feel very confident doing so*. Over the years I have put thousands of miles on various bread trucks and have taken many defensive driving courses. I don’t know how many more years I’ll feel this way, but when the time comes, I will step down and turn in my license.


Everyone is different.  I think those who really enjoy driving will hold out longer. 

The two most dangerous drivers on the road are old drivers and young drivers.  Old people's worst problem is slow reaction time, young people's is  lack of caution.


----------



## Knight

@79 I enjoy driving.  Flipping along the interstate at 80 mph to keep up with the traffic flow works for me. Town traffic the rear view mirror is a must. Stopping when the light turns yellow could be hazardous.


----------



## Don M.

Age 77 and still driving...everything from interstates to our local twisting winding country roads.  I just had my annual eye exam a couple of weeks ago, and all is good.  I love to drive, and losing that ability would be a major downturn...and probably require our moving to a senior center in a city environment.


----------



## DaveA

I just renewed my license last week, for another 5 years.  I'll be 86 in a couple of weeks and except for not driving after dark (my choice), I still have no problems.  I hop on the interstate most days as it 's only about 1/4 mile from our home and it's the fastest way to get anywhere.

I make the 100 mile trip to our son's home in Connecticut and the 200+ mile trips to the cottage in Maine a few times each year.  I prefer expressway driving and the 65 -75 mph speeds are comfortable, although the portions of the trip through Boston and Providence RI can be daunting when the traffic's heavy but it was the same when I was younger.

Like exercise, I think that driving regularly is the key.  My wife, who is 83, rarely drives and is much more intimidated by high speed traffic. 

My only real complaint is backing out of spaces in parking lots. My car isn't equipped with a back-up camera and turning my head is difficult, at least doing it quickly.  Have to be careful there.  But as I recognized my troubles with night driving, if and when I sense my reflexes going, I'll get out from behind the wheel.


----------



## Islandgypsy

Ladybj said:


> So far, I do.
> 
> Driving has never been one of my favorite things even when I was younger.  I do not get on the interstate.  If we have to go places and take the interstate, my hubby drives...thank goodness.
> 
> My hubby is a very good driver but I have a bit of anxiety when we are on the interstate.  About 3 years ago, I was in 2 vehicle accidents within 2 years (not serious) which was not my fault (I was hit from behind both times).  I use to get anxiety driving after the accidents but I'm much better now.  I will not allow that to stop me from driving.  I go where I need to go and come on home.
> 
> I am 59 - 60 in a week 11/23...


My wife and I are 73. Travelling anxiety has ruled out flying so we either drive or boat to distant places. Between us we drive about 50k miles per year. I drive most of that. Very happy to still be able to do it.


----------



## Liberty

Pappy said:


> At 82, I still drive and feel very confident doing so. Over the years I have put thousands of miles on various bread trucks and have taken many defensive driving courses. I don’t know how many more years I’ll feel this way, but when the time comes, I will step down and turn in my license.


Remember them interviewing this UPS driver one time - he had driven like 3 mil + miles without ever having an accident.  They ask him what he advised; what his secret was and he said "keeping insured clear distance between me and the other guy...tend to hang back a bit".


----------



## Catlady

I got my DL at 24, right after my divorce, so I've been driving for 53 years.  I've only had one accident, six months after getting the license, I broke the other guy's headlight.  I was very shaken by the accident, at a traffic bottleneck going 3 miles an hour.  Anyway, my biggest fear in driving is that of injuring or killing a human or animal.  I've always had that fear but now that I'm older it has become an obsession.  So, I'm pretty sure I'll give up driving when I have to renew at age 80 since older drivers start to react slower.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Islandgypsy said:


> My wife and I are 73. Travelling anxiety has ruled out flying so we either drive or boat to distant places. Between us we drive about 50k miles per year. I drive most of that. Very happy to still be able to do it.


Ditto.....75 here


----------



## Liberty

PVC said:


> Everyone is different.  I think those who really enjoy driving will hold out longer.
> 
> The two most dangerous drivers on the road are old drivers and young drivers.  Old people's worst problem is slow reaction time, young people's is  lack of caution.


Think those drivers that text while driving, sitting with their dogs in their laps, applying  mascara & lipstick, eating  a sandwich with one hand while slurping their drinks with the other might trump the oldsters...lol.


----------



## Knight

DaveA said:


> My only real complaint is backing out of spaces in parking lots. My car isn't equipped with a back-up camera and turning my head is difficult, at least doing it quickly.  Have to be careful there.  But as I recognized my troubles with night driving, if and when I sense my reflexes going, I'll get out from behind the wheel.


Way back in time before backup cameras were in cars as a safety conscious supervisor  I instructed the employees in my department to either back in or go to a space that you can park & pull out of.  That ended backing accidents.  Sure there were complaints at 1st. but when the complainers figured out that backing in was easier because they could use their side mirrors to back between the space lines.  Pulling out meant no neck turning back & forth, peripheral vision took care of anything moving from either direction.


----------



## Ladybj

Liberty said:


> Remember them interviewing this UPS driver one time - he had driven like 3 mil + miles without ever having an accident.  They ask him what he advised; what his secret was and he said "keeping insured clear distance between me and the other guy...tend to hang back a bit".


That's me all he way..  I keep a good clear distance.


----------



## Trade

Liberty said:


> Think those drivers that text while driving, sitting with their dogs in their laps, applying  mascara & lipstick, eating  a sandwich with one hand while slurping their drinks with the other might trump the oldsters...lol.



You can add tailgating and running red lights to that list. I am a much better and safer driver than 99% of these young yayhoos I encounter out there on the road.


----------



## Ladybj

@Knight   I am horrible at backing up in a parking space.  My hubby is a pro.  I know if I put my mind to it I can do it.  One place we moved from, I finally learned how to park in the drive way.  Now we have a two car garage and I have not attempted to back up in the driveway. I am sure I can do it, if I really tried.  I have been in a few tight spots where vehicles were very close to my vehicle on each side and I had to back out of a parking space.. I did very well.  I consider myself a very good driver.


----------



## Trade

Ladybj said:


> That's me all he way..  I keep a good clear distance.



I don't give a damn how good your reflexes are, the absolute minimum safe following distance is a a full two seconds behind the car in front of you. I always keep at least that distance. Yet I see idiots right on the bumper of the car in front them all the time.

What really pisses me off is when I'm driving on the interstate and I leave a safe following distance between me and the vehicle in front of me and some asshole slides into that space as if I left it open for him.  

That's one of the times I fantasize about committing murder.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> What really pisses me off is when I'm driving on the interstate and I leave a safe following distance between me and the vehicle in front of me and some asshole slides into that space as if I left it open for him.


Self-driving cars are much better behaved, they always follow at a safe distance.  But, alas, I'll be dead before all cars are self-driving.  

By the way, I hate tailgaters a lot more than I hate people throwing trash and cigarette butts out of their windows, and I hate THOSE with a passion.


----------



## Catlady

Ladybj said:


> @Knight *I have been in a few tight spots where vehicles were very close to my vehicle on each side* and I had to back out of a parking space.. I did very well.  I consider myself a very good driver.


One neat trick about backing up safely is to drive in completely straight and back up without moving the wheel.  Of course, you still have to worry about walkers and cars who don't stop even when they see you're backing up.

I don't know if it was a joke or if it really happened.  One lady went back to her car and found another car parked inches away from her driver's side door.  She left a note on his windshield,  "I hope you're NEVER pregnant and some ass*hole parks the way you do".


----------



## Ladybj

Trade said:


> I don't give a damn how good your reflexes are, the absolute minimum safe following distance is a a full two seconds behind the car in front of you. I always keep at least that distance. Yet I see idiots right on the bumper of the car in front them all the time.
> 
> What really pisses me off is when I'm driving on the interstate and I leave a safe following distance between me and the vehicle in front of me and some asshole slides into that space as if I left it open for him.
> 
> That's one of the times I fantasize about committing murder.


I hate that to when I am driving inner city..  I leave space between me and the vehicle in front of me and some.. what you said..lol slides in from of me... I HATE THAT... arrgghhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybj

PVC said:


> One neat trick about backing up safely is to drive in completely straight and back up without moving the wheel.  Of course, you still have to worry about walkers and cars who don't stop even when they see you're backing up.
> 
> I don't know if it was a joke or if it really happened.  One lady went back to her car and found another car parked inches away from her driver's side door.  She left a note on his windshield,  "I hope you're NEVER pregnant and some ass*hole parks the way you do".


I think I turn my wheel too much when backing up  But I will take your suggestion and give it a try. I need to practice because I like when hubby use my vehicle from time to time and he backs in. So much easier driving off..


----------



## Liberty

Ladybj said:


> I think I turn my wheel too much when backing up  But I will take your suggestion and give it a try. I need to practice because I like when hubby use my vehicle from time to time and he backs in. So much easier driving off..


We ate at a strip center Asian place we like a couple months ago.  When we came out, someone had dented the driver's side front fender.  No note, nothing.  When we'd parked, there had been a big older white SUV parked there. There was now white paint our our cherry red Caddy CTS Coupe!  Obviously, he or she had turned the wheel sharply and hit our car while attempting to "back out " of the space.  Often it seems more big SUVs and Pick up truck drivers can't seem to learn how to drive these boats nowdays. So, off to the body shop to get it fixed.  Don't you just love people that rude and uncaring?!


----------



## Ladybj

Liberty said:


> We ate at a strip center Asian place we like a couple months ago.  When we came out, someone had dented the driver's side front fender.  No note, nothing.  When we'd parked, there had been a big older white SUV parked there. There was now white paint our our cherry red Caddy CTS Coupe!  Obviously, he or she had turned the wheel sharply and hit our car while attempting to "back out " of the space.  Often it seems more big SUVs and Pick up truck drivers can't seem to learn how to drive these boats nowdays. So, off to the body shop to get it fixed.  Don't you just love people that rude and uncaring?!


That is AWFUL!!!   I am extremely careful when backing out of a parking space - don't want to scratch anyone's vehicle nor my own. I have an SUV which I love.. its midsize, not too big.   I can back out very well.


----------



## debodun

I'm 67 and I still drive. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Marie5656

*I am 65.  I still drive, though I avoid driving after dark when I can.  I do not mind it. I figure I will stop when I feel I am no longer safe.  I prefer driving in non winter weather.  Hate the ice.*


----------



## fmdog44

When they take my license from me I plan to pursue a past time of heavy drinking.


----------



## fmdog44

debodun said:


> Yes I do. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 81598


Stupid house!


----------



## debodun

When my parents bought the house I'm living in now, there was a relly old woman that lived next door. She was in her 90s and still drove. Then she started driving up on people's front  porches. Eventually, after several of these incidents, her license was revoked and she had to hire someone to drive her around.


----------



## DaveA

fmdog44 said:


> When they take my license from me I plan to pursue a past time of heavy drinking.


Why wait. might as well ease into it now !!


----------



## Warrigal

I'm 76, Hubby 77. Until recently we had two cars, both quite old. We lent one to a granddaughter and she was sideswiped on the motorway and the car was written off. It was my decision then to get a second hand mobility scooter rather than replace the damaged car. 

I am a confident driver, Hubby is less so. I can see the day coming when we might give up the last car and I want to be prepared for it. We will take public transport or a taxi when necessary and for short forays to the shops, church, doctor etc we may have a set of his and hers scooters.

I am also prepared for online shopping when we no longer have the capacity to bring home a full grocery shop. I grew up in a house that had no car and am not daunted by the prospect of not having one in my coming years. But that year is not this year, that day is not today.


----------



## Ladybj

fmdog44 said:


> When they take my license from me I plan to pursue a past time of heavy drinking.


Me to... LOL  At least we won't get a DUI..


----------



## Ladybj

DaveA said:


> Why wait. might as well ease into it now !!


Already started... LOL   But very responsibly.


----------



## Ladybj

Warrigal said:


> I'm 76, Hubby 77. Until recently we had two cars, both quite old. We lent one to a granddaughter and she was sideswiped on the motorway and the car was written off. It was my decision then to get a second hand mobility scooter rather than replace the damaged car.
> 
> I am a confident driver, Hubby is less so. I can see the day coming when we might give up the last car and I want to be prepared for it. We will take public transport or a taxi when necessary and for short forays to the shops, church, doctor etc we may have a set of his and hers scooters.
> 
> I am also prepared for online shopping when we no longer have the capacity to bring home a full grocery shop. I grew up in a house that had no car and am not daunted by the prospect of not having one in my coming years. But that year is not this year, that day is not today.


On line shopping is the best thing since Apple Pie


----------



## Ladybj

PVC said:


> Yeah, you guys are babies on this board!✌


Thanks PVC.. a baby at the big 60 in 5 days.. countdown!!!


----------



## tortiecat

Yes, I still drive, but just around my area.  I have a 10 year old Corolla with less that 25,000kms.
so you know I don't go very far, but it is my independence - I can go to the grocery store or
shopping center when it suits me and not depend on our residence bus and it's schedule.


----------



## rkunsaw

I  got my "REAL I D" driver's license today. I'm good for 8 more years. I'll be 78 next month.


----------



## CrackerJack

Yes, I drive a car and passed my test in the early 1970's. I enjoy driving but not on busy M-ways we have in England.


----------



## bingo

yep......not that I luv it. ..only 65 here...my husband's usually the driver....I can do interstate....only if absolutely necessary!


----------



## Camper6

Ladybj said:


> @Knight   I am horrible at backing up in a parking space.  My hubby is a pro.  I know if I put my mind to it I can do it.  One place we moved from, I finally learned how to park in the drive way.  Now we have a two car garage and I have not attempted to back up in the driveway. I am sure I can do it, if I really tried.  I have been in a few tight spots where vehicles were very close to my vehicle on each side and I had to back out of a parking space.. I did very well.  I consider myself a very good driver.


I never back in. It's difficult between two cars. Backing out I put the emergency blinkers on. Usually there are plenty of spots away from the entrances and I don't mind the walk.

I'm intrigued by those who back in at our apartment even when there are no other cars parked.  I don't see the advantage. I try it and end up halfway in the next spot.


----------



## Catlady

Camper6 said:


> I never back in. It's difficult between two cars. Backing out I put the emergency blinkers on. Usually there are plenty of spots away from the entrances and I don't mind the walk.
> 
> I'm intrigued by *those who back in at our apartment even when there are no other cars parked*.  I don't see the advantage. I try it and end up halfway in the next spot.


They probably do it so it's easier to drive off when there's more cars parked next to them (in the morning?).  It wouldn't be so scary backing up if walkers and other cars stopped if they see you backing up.  If possible, when in a parking lot, I drive into the opposite spot so that I can just drive off instead of backing up from my spot.


----------



## jujube

My mother was still driving at 94, up until a couple of weeks ago when she had a small stroke.  She had/has excellent eyesight and good reflexes.  Of course, she pretty much kept her driving to church, the doctors, the grocery store...…..essentially places she could almost drive to blindfolded...LOL.

Now, she says she's going to sell the car and just depend on family and friends.  I'll believe it when I see that car disappearing down the driveway.  I expect her to change her mind any day.


----------



## applecruncher

@jujube 

Wow, I envy your mother. Good vision & reflexes at 94.
Too bad about the stroke.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Camper6 said:


> I never back in. It's difficult between two cars. Backing out I put the emergency blinkers on. Usually there are plenty of spots away from the entrances and I don't mind the walk.
> 
> I'm intrigued by those who back in at our apartment even when there are no other cars parked.  I don't see the advantage. I try it and end up halfway in the next spot.


I was taught to back in so that if the car wouldn't start it would be easier to get a jump, tow, etc...

The same with lectures about always operating on the top half of a tank of gas.

I grew up in a family with lots and lots of lectures that still play in my head today.


----------



## Ladybj

Camper6 said:


> I never back in. It's difficult between two cars. Backing out I put the emergency blinkers on. Usually there are plenty of spots away from the entrances and I don't mind the walk.
> 
> I'm intrigued by those who back in at our apartment even when there are no other cars parked.  I don't see the advantage. I try it and end up halfway in the next spot.


That would be me.. halfway in the next spot...


----------



## Camper6

I don't know if you have had to call for a roadside service battery problem lately. But they don't use jump cables anymore. They have portable units to jump start the car. For a tow it makes no difference.  They winch the car onto a flat bed trailer where I live it's really cold and electrical outlets are provided at the parking spots so you drive in. The cars have a 'block heater' which heats the anti freeze for easier starts. You can also plug in a battery charger. Temperatures here in winter can get to -30 F.
The real advantage to backing in is a clear vision to driving out. My admiration to those who can do it because I can't.
The landlords insist you keep your car in shape so that the lot can be cleared of snow and you have to move your vehicle out.


----------



## hollydolly

I am an excellent reverser,  I can get into the tiniest of spaces usually in one go... and without a parking camera.


----------



## Seeker

hollydolly said:


> I am an excellent reverser,  I can get into the tiniest of spaces usually in one go... and without a parking camera.




Reminded me of a time our transmission went out and had to drive in reverse for about 5 miles........Many many moons ago.


----------



## Ladybj

hollydolly said:


> I am an excellent reverser,  I can get into the tiniest of spaces usually in one go... and without a parking camera.


I am soooo jealous hollydolly  Wish you lived close by so you could teach me...lol


----------



## DaveA

hollydolly said:


> I am an excellent reverser,  I can get into the tiniest of spaces usually in one go... and without a parking camera.


And then do you mangle the door of the car next to you when you're exiting your vehicle?  Just kidding - I'm sure you're considerate.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Camper6 said:


> The landlords insist you keep your car in shape so that the lot can be cleared of snow and you have to move your vehicle out.



The snow is another good reason to back into a long term parking space if you have rear-wheel drive, it usually gives you a full car length of clear area beneath the car to get traction/momentum when pulling out into a snow-covered parking lot.

It is interesting why some people have an issue backing into a parking space as opposed to backing out of a parking space.


----------



## Camper6

You was would be terrific in a bank hold up.


Aunt Bea said:


> The snow is another good reason to back into a long term parking space if you have rear-wheel drive, it usually gives you a full car length of clear area beneath the car to get traction/momentum when pulling out into a snow-covered parking lot.
> 
> It is interesting why some people have an issue backing into a parking space as opposed to backing out of a parking space.


its a question of having to fit your car in between two other cars. That's no easy feat.
It's much easier to drive in and back out.
Front wheel drive means you get full traction driving in in backing out.
Whatever you are comfortable with.
Driving in is a must here in the winter. Summer, just do your own thing.
Speaking of snow.  Here to greet me this morning.


----------



## hollydolly

DaveA said:


> And then do you mangle the door of the car next to you when you're exiting your vehicle?  Just kidding - I'm sure you're considerate.


 Absolutely not... I hate people who do that. They're usually the ones who have to park right up against you in an empty car Park....


----------



## charry

Yep im still driving ...aged 64.....but not that i enjoy it...not now...too many old people on the road, 80 yrs odd...and takes so much concentration, it wears me out......but, its our only means of getting out ,since hubbys stroke.....i am lucky, to have brand new cars now.....so that tempts me somewhat.....


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> I am an excellent reverser,  I can get into the tiniest of spaces usually in one go... and without a parking camera.





how small is your car then holly ...


----------



## charry

bingo said:


> yep......not that I luv it. ..only 65 here...my husband's usually the driver....I can do interstate....only if absolutely necessary!



My hubby did all the driving before his stroke...i was just the A to B driver......i don't enjoy driving, but it's needed now....


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> how small is your car then holly ...


 Oh did I forget to mention that?


----------



## Lewkat

My hearing gave out when I was in my early 70s, so I gave my keys to my son and told him I couldn't drive anymore as my reflexes were attuned to a full hearing person.  I am now 86 and am sorry at times, but I'd hate to have an accident because I did not hear or see in my blind spot a motorcycle.  I would be devastated.  Happened to a friend of mine and he's not been the same since.


----------



## Butterfly

PVC said:


> They probably do it so it's easier to drive off when there's more cars parked next to them (in the morning?).  It wouldn't be so scary backing up if walkers and other cars stopped if they see you backing up.  If possible, when in a parking lot, I drive into the opposite spot so that I can just drive off instead of backing up from my spot.



This is why I back into parking places if possible.  Too many people seem completely oblivious of cars backing out  and just walk in the path of one.  That scares me, so I back into the spot so I have a decent field of vision when leaving the spot.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tom Young

Age 84 and drive every day, but notthe joy it used to be.  I'll do 1o miles on the interstate, just to get used to driving at 70.  
In our CCRC, Kelly still drives daily at age 100.  He's our go guy for dougnuts at the Friday coffee clatch.  At least four more who are in their mid 90's  and go out for lunch on a regular basis.  Our town is the most driver friendly of all the 22 places where we've lived.


----------



## kaemicha

I still drive..I'm 72. I'm having major knee and hip problems so it's hard to get in and out of my car but not giving up my driving just yet. I don't go as far as I used to. I'm 1/2 driving and 1/2 Uber.


----------



## grannyjo

Still driving at nearly 80,  though that may change next year.

I have to undergo an annual health check with my doctor and optometrist.  Only just passed the eye check this year due to cataracts.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm 54 and so far I do but, I have trouble driving out of town. It takes a lot out of me. My night blindness is getting really bad anymore so I try not to go out too much at night. In the winter I prefer to take a cab on snowy or icy days because I'm concerned someone will total my car and I don't have money for a different one. I need to get new glasses because I'm having trouble seeing street signs and stuff. Sometimes if my arthritis is bothering me I will take a cab, too.


----------



## Ladybj

Butterfly said:


> This is why I back into parking places if possible.  Too many people seem completely oblivious of cars backing out  and just walk in the path of one.  That scares me, so I back into the spot so I have a decent field of vision when leaving the spot.


I need a lesson in backing into spaces.  I consider myself a very good driver but I cannot back into a spot.  I can't even back into my driving spot near the garage at home     My hubby is a pro.


----------



## Catlady

Ladybj said:


> I need a lesson in backing into spaces.  I consider myself a very good driver but I cannot back into a spot.  I can't even back into my driving spot near the garage at home     My hubby is a pro.


When I was young I was flexible enough to be able to turn completely around in my car seat and back up into space.  Now, if I HAVE to backup, I first make sure there are no obstacles in the parking spot, then I look in the side mirror next to me and just try to follow some line, like the parking spot line or the driveway edge, and use that as a guideline to back up straight.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I'm 74,I still drive but only locally and definitely not at night. When I park I usually choose a spot away from the entrance to the store.  Less people I have to look out for. I don't do well backing up either and have never got the hang of depending on the mirrors and because of this my head is on a swivel much like the guy in Beetlejuice,if anyone remembers that movie.


----------



## Manatee

I drive to the supermarket, the medicine man, the pharmacy and to the recreation centers here in the complex.  Once in a while we take a ride over to the beach.
I am 86.  Wife hasn't driven for about 5 years for medical reasons. 
During my working years I drove about 40,000 miles a year, now it is about 4,000.


----------



## JustBonee

I'll be 77 later this year,  and  I recently bought a new car  (with  the intention of it going to my granddaughter at age 16 - she's 13 now),   and I just renewed my drivers license this month, so I'm good to go  for a few years.  ...  hopefully.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

During the last 16 years of my career I was driving 50% of the time. In 2005, my car was totaled while parked (where I told my husband not to park it). Also that year I had eye surgery for glaucoma and cataracts. My eye doctor did another procedure that resulted in me with my very nearsighted self to have 20/20 vision in that eye. My brain could not process the difference in vision between my left and right eyes so I covered one of my eyeglass lenses with brown colored paper. Looked like I had only one eye from a distance...thus the screen name OneEyedDiva.   I was certainly not able to drive like that. I had the other eye done several months later.

Due to how the lights of oncoming traffic affect my vision and night blindness, I am unable to drive at night, or even at dusk (got stuck out there at dusk one time with my DIL's van and had to take all one way streets home). I never bothered to get another car. I kind of like being chauffeured around. LOL   I'm 73 and haven't had to drive for work since 1998 due to retirement.


----------



## Pinky

73 this Fall. The only time I did all the driving, was for several weeks, after my husband's hip surgery. When we go out, he always drives. I'm bothered by oncoming headlights after dark. I guess we will stop driving when we no longer feel safe on the roads.


----------



## tortiecat

90 this summer!  I still drive, but only short distances and not at night!


----------



## MarciKS

Catlady said:


> When I was young I was flexible enough to be able to turn completely around in my car seat and back up into space.  Now, if I HAVE to backup, I first make sure there are no obstacles in the parking spot, then I look in the side mirror next to me and just try to follow some line, like the parking spot line or the driveway edge, and use that as a guideline to back up straight.


My grandpa finally just got to the point where he couldn't turn to look so he'd just start backing out. (slowly of course) But, he'd laugh and say something about here we go. Let's hope they stop. LOL!


----------



## Camper6

Butterfly said:


> This is why I back into parking places if possible.  Too many people seem completely oblivious of cars backing out  and just walk in the path of one.  That scares me, so I back into the spot so I have a decent field of vision when leaving the spot.


I could never figure out why people back into a parking spot. It is so difficult.  

You are supposed to turn on your emergency lights when backing out of a parking spot.  If drivers can't see that they are blind.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I will be 70 in June,and let`s just say my car that I purchased brand new in July of 2018 now has 33,000 miles on it. True that some of those miles were put on by hubby driving,but most were put on by me.

I love to drive-always have-and consider myself a good driver. Especially in the mountains-hubby always makes me drive in the mountains. Only thing that has changed with my driving is that I have slowed down some-I used to be pretty much a lead foot.Never had a speeding ticket though.


----------



## Ken N Tx

yosef said:


> hello


----------



## peppermint

Yes, I still drive....especially to the super market....  I just had to drive to get my husband's wallet, he left it at the Doctor's office...
I do drive almost every day, some where.....(So I'm 75)   I'm still driving better then some people on the road.... 

Did some here have your school teacher, way back when, have you take your driving test??  We did in our school!!!!
Remember you had to be 18 years old?....In Jersey it is still 18....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

peppermint said:


> Yes,peppermint,we probably had the same teacher. My dad took me for my road test though. I remember drivers Ed. I flunked map folding. I could never get that thing folded back the way it was. Thank goodness for the GPS.
> 
> Did some here have your school teacher, way back when, have you take your driving test??  We did in our school!!!!
> Remember you had to be 18 years old?....In Jersey it is still 18....


----------



## Ken N Tx

.76


----------



## jerry old

still driving at 78, have to drive interstate to get to Doc,
 okay I guess, but the  traffic jams, due to accidents,  where you   set and set make me crazy.
speed limit is 70, but the cars pass me like I was standing still...


----------



## CindyLouWho

Sure do @ 57 ...beep beep...


----------



## Pinky

At 72, I still drive .. though hubby does the majority of driving, simply because he enjoys it.


----------



## CarolfromTX

Yes, I still drive, but since Dave has retired when we go anywhere together (which is almost everywhere), he drives. Before the Covid mess, I drove to the rec center to swim, and to get hair cuts. But, at 69, I am still perfectly capable of driving.


----------



## Keesha

Ladybj said:


> @Keesha  How young are you?


60! Looks like I already answered that. 
I like being the youngens.


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> Yeah, you guys are babies on this board!✌


Yes we are thank you.


----------



## peppermint

I think it was only one Teacher for Driver's Ed....


----------



## Aneeda72

Yup, but not a lot now.  No where to go, nothing to do.  . Oh, 73.


----------



## win231

Yes, I still drive.
And I suggest the rest of you get a pilot's license.


----------



## drifter

I quit driving this year. I still have my licience but I sold my car. Had a couple of 
Blackouts while driving, only a few seconds but scared me. Could have been bad. 
There were other factors, my ability to get around is greatly diminished, and that's
a big factor and shortness of breath another.


----------



## Lewkat

peppermint said:


> Yes, I still drive....especially to the super market....  I just had to drive to get my husband's wallet, he left it at the Doctor's office...
> I do drive almost every day, some where.....(So I'm 75)   I'm still driving better then some people on the road....
> 
> Did some here have your school teacher, way back when, have you take your driving test??  We did in our school!!!!
> Remember you had to be 18 years old?....In Jersey it is still 18....


When I lost all my hearing in my right ear and 55% in my left ear I gave up driving about 10 yrs. ago.  We had driver's ed. in high school and I got my first license when I was 17.


















































































































































































4
















5


----------



## peramangkelder

Yep I've been driving for 50+ years although huz likes to drive and I don't mind being chauffeured either


----------



## CeeCee

I’m 69 and still drive, don't enjoy it though and the furthest I’ll drive in one sitting is my daughter’s house which is almost a 3 hr drive one way.

I just renewed my DL last month online and it’s good for another 5 years.

I was worried I’d have to go in for vision test but DMVs weren’t open because of covid.


----------



## JustBonee

CeeCee said:


> I’m 69 and still drive, don't enjoy it though and the furthest I’ll drive in one sitting is my daughter’s ters house which is almost a 3 hr drive one way.
> 
> I just renewed my DL last month online and it’s good for another 5 years.
> 
> I was worried I’d have to go in for vision test but DMVs weren’t open because of covid.



Same here.   I was thinking they would want me to come in for a vision test this year.    But they renewed mine online,   and gave me six years until expiration.    That was a big surprise.


----------



## CeeCee

Bonnie said:


> Same here.   I was thinking they would want me to come in for a vision test this year.    But they renewed mine online,   and gave me six years until expiration.    That was a big surprise.



I only got 5 years...are the laws different in different states?


----------



## JustBonee

^^  Probably.  ..      I think (?)  they goofed in renewing me for six years,  but then again  I don't know what they are doing these days.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It is 8 years here.


----------



## Aneeda72

CeeCee said:


> I only got 5 years...are the laws different in different states?


Yes, we have to renew every year and it’s not age related


----------



## Buckeye

Just finished a ~2,000 mile road trip to see my son and family.  Broke it into approx. 500 mile segments per day( 2 there, 2 back).  I'm 73, started driving @ 16, took drivers ed in school after I had my license.  Hope to drive until I'm 80.  God Willing.


----------



## Leann

64 and I still drive. I'd love to continue driving for at least 10-12 more years. After that, I'll probably sell my house which is in the country and move to a more urban area that is "senior friendly". I'll give up my car at that point and I suspect it will be a sad feeling. I'm so independent now but like all things, that will probably change as I continue to age.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I love to drive where I want to go and when I want to go.  I am only 68 and drive to the grocery store, to the doctor, senior center, and sometimes to just get out and drive somewhere and walk all over the mall and get my exercise.  I never, never want my driving privilege taken away, but when it does happen, I will adjust.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Being in one accident, let alone two could make a person skittish about getting behind the wheel or getting on the highway (we call it here). Good thing your husband can take you when need be. Mine is gone. He was a good driver but some of his moves on the road used to make me nervous.

I haven't driven, really, except to move the car from the street to the lot when my husband was too sick to do it in late 2018. I used to love the independence of having my own car, going where I pleased when I pleased. 50% of my career involved doing field work and I loved being on solo assignment.  My car was totaled while parked on the street (where I told my husband not to park) during a heavy snowstorm. Around the same time I had eye surgery (right eye) during which my eye doctor changed the vision to 20/20 but the left eye was still very nearsighted until I had it done. I was not able to drive under that circumstance so I didn't buy another car.  That was about 18 years ago.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Well, OneEyedDiva, I am sorry about that.  I am still paying on my car and am in relatively good health, so I still enjoy getting out.  I used to do most of the driving when we would go on trips to Missouri and back to Texas.  Oh!  The scenery!


----------



## jujube

Yay!  We finally convinced my almost-95-years-old mother  to give up her car.  She was fine until just recently and the traffic has gotten so much worse where she lives.  

She has a very unrealistic idea of what it is worth, though, and I'm afraid she's going to balk at what she will be offered for it.


----------



## Keesha

Yes I absolutely drive. I love driving. My cars a sport car with manual transmission and low profile tires.
It’s a fun car to drive and great on gas. I’m often taking my dogs to new places for them to walk and swim which they like. It’s great for taking off in for a few days. The air conditioner is awesome. I hope to keep my licence as long as I can.
It’s needed to visit friends and family so is worth it’s weight in gold


----------



## Kadee

I’m 74 hubby is 73 and we both still drive long distances, we shared the driving up to Queensland and back last winter being approx 2.300 km each way from where we live.

We sold both cars and bought a brand new car in February this year to drive up to Queensland again in winter ( Winter here now )  ..however we may have to stay home as allot of our state borders are being closed from today  (Again)  for 6 weeks at this stage , we all know why


----------



## Ellen Marie

Do I drive?   About 35,000 miles a year.   I shop a lot.... by shopping, I mean... I mystery shop for pay.... so that accounts for a large amount of the miles.


----------



## bowmore

Heck yes! I just joined the UFO (United Flying Octogenarians) for people over the age of 80 who are pilots. My wife is slightly younger that I, but we both drive. In 2017 we go rid of her 1998 Cadillac with the poorly designed engine, and our grandson needed a car, so I sold him mine. We now have a 2017 Mazda CX-5 (her car), and a 2016 Hyundai (my car).


----------



## Camper6

I still have my drivers license. I'm 87. Still drive mostly for groceries only. Public transport is great here. Ride a bike in summer. Vehicle is old. Not replacing it. We need to pass a test every two years. Eyes still good. The test is mainly cognitive recognition. Simple. But people fail this test or can't complete it on time.


----------



## Warrigal

77 and still able to drive but we don't drive far these days. Hubby has a bad back which limits long distance driving, bus trips and plane flights.


----------



## Kadee

We have a friend who’s 97 next month and he still drives his wife is 95 years young
They are dancing friends so they are fairly active


----------



## charry

Yep , I still drive, aged 64, not my choice, i was just an A to B driver before, as I prefer to use my legs,   But things change and I’m now the full time driver......Him indoors picks the cars and I’m just the driver now.....yep, I’ve got a chauffeurs hat too !


----------



## debodun

I don't mind driving except where there's heavy congested traffic.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm driving at age 77,  and just got my license renewed.   Hope I can drive for a while, as I just bought a new car.


----------



## Kayelle

You can bet your bippy I still drive. I got my drivers license on my 16th birthday. My parents gave me keys to my own car at the breakfast table and I spent the day learning how to drive a stick shift. Late that afternoon I was at the DMV and passed my test. That evening I picked up my best friends and we were dragging main street, honking at people we knew. We visited Mikes car hop joint in my brand new little Ford Anglia. That day in 1959 was right up there with one of the best days of my life. I now drive this beautiful new red Mazda and I do all the driving for us.


----------



## Kayelle

I wanted to add to the above  ^.
I well remember having to hide the keys from my father when he contracted Alzhimers at 81 years old. I hope I'm passed on to save my own kids  from needing to do that.  At 76 I have no symptoms according to my family, so I keep on praying about that.


----------



## Trippy Hippie

I am 69 going to be turning 70 in a few weeks and yes I do still drive. I recently just purchased a new car as well for a retirement present for myself.


----------



## Damaged Goods

The good news is that in 2018, I had successful cataract surgery which let me throw away my specs when driving.

The bad news is that musculoskeletal miseries in both upper extremities developed later in that same year and the symptoms have advanced significantly since then.

Still driving -- albeit painfully -- though.  Age 76.


----------



## JustBonee

Bonnie said:


> I'm driving at age 77,  and just got my license renewed.   Hope I can drive for a while, as I just bought a new car.



Only thing that will come between me and driving  are my eyes... had laser surgery last year and that has helped_ some.  _


----------



## Pinky

At 72, I still drive, though my husband drives most of the time.

He is due for an eye exam in 10 days. I have to go along, since he was told he's at the point where his cataracts require him to get laser surgery soon, and they may revoke his driver's license.

I was told, about 3 yrs. ago, that I'm soon due for the same. I will have to wait to find out what's happening with him, before I go for my eye checkup.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am 66 and do still drive. Though I limit my driving at night, or in very bad weather. Unless I have to.  I figure that as long as I can, I will keep on doing it. I hope common sense will step in and help me decide when it is no longer in my best interest to stay behind the wheel.*


----------



## Lovely Rita

I am 70 and my hubby is 73 and we both drive.We are both retired so the driving is much more limited now than it use to be when we both drove to and from work each day. Now our driving is mostly to the grocery store or if we are going to a restaurant which hasn't happened in quite sometime now.


----------



## twinkles

i am 86 and still drive--i have to renew my licence in october- because of the flu they are only opened part of the time -they said to take it on line  which i did they sent me a paper i dont know whether that is my licence or not i though it would be a regular plastic licence--now wtheywant and eyexam but you cant get an apointment there-i had and eye exam last year i am  hoping they will except that


----------



## jujube

My mother finally agreed to sell her car. She'll be 95 in a month and has been an excellent driver up to now but traffic has become sheer madness in her area. We're all breathing easier these days.....


----------



## ElCastor

I've been driving about 64 years and can honestly say that other than a guard rail scrape I have never been in an accident that was my fault. Have been rear ended more than once, but that's it. A few years ago I was having some sleep problems and my doctor referred me to a sleep apnea clinic. Filled out a questionnaire. One of the questions was, have you ever gone to sleep while driving? 12 years before I had been stopped at a light and nodded off. A nudge from my wife and we were off. Knowing that you should always be honest with your doctor I checked the yes box. Later that day I got a call from the DMV -- my license was suspended, and would be revoked in X days. Yikes! I was evaluated in the clinic and determined not to have apnea. Got a new doctor who was sympathetic to my plight and was certified OK to drive -- which I continue to do to this day. There is an important lesson in this story. I will let you guess what it is. (-8


----------



## horseless carriage

Kayelle said:


> You can bet your bippy I still drive. I got my drivers license on my 16th birthday. My parents gave me keys to my own car at the breakfast table and I spent the day learning how to drive a stick shift. Late that afternoon I was at the DMV and passed my test. That evening I picked up my best friends and we were dragging main street, honking at people we knew. We visited Mikes car hop joint in my brand new little Ford Anglia. That day in 1959 was right up there with one of the best days of my life. I now drive this beautiful new red Mazda and I do all the driving for us.View attachment 112938
> View attachment 112927


Got to love that Ford Anglia.


Jessica and I are both 75, we both seem to go on and on.
She can still turn heads and cause a smile and although I
care for her and look after her, there's no truth in the
scurrilous rumour that MG is an acronym for:
My Girlfriend.


----------



## Lewkat

Only if I absolutely have to.


----------



## bowmore

Not only do I drive, but I also fly airplanes


----------



## hawkdon

Nope, not any longer....I stopped at 80yrs....noticed that
when out driving I was not concentrating on the correct
things, so decided to give it up...sold the car and that was it...


----------



## peppermint

I still drive....so does my husband.....We both are in our seventies....


----------



## RFW

72 here and still drive. Ever since my grandson introduced me to gaming, I have been able to maintain and improve my reaction time quite substantially.


----------



## dobielvr

68 still driving.
I bought a VW hoping it lasts as long as I do.


----------



## Geezer Garage

70 here, and I love to drive, and drive hard and fast. Plenty of unoccupied roads where I live, and plan on doing some on track road racing soon. Mike


----------



## dseag2

64 here, and I drive my little 5 year-old Audi like a Bat of of Hell!  I love fast cars.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am 67. Still drive.  But I do limit my night time driving and bad weather driving.  If an errand or trip can wait until good weather, or day time, then I wait.  I think I will know when it is time to give it up.  There are plenty of busses and services here for transportation.  At my apartment building, the bus comes every Tuesday to go to the grocery store, then will come back after an hour and a half to pick people up.*


----------



## gloria

I am 91, I still drive, I don't get on the freeway if I don't have to, but if necessary, I can.  My eyesight and hearing are still very good. My renewal is April 2023  and I plan to take the test....hope to pass.


----------



## mellowyellow

I am 77 and still drive, hope to be driving for as long as Gloria.


----------



## RFW

dseag2 said:


> 64 here, and I drive my little 5 year-old Audi like a Bat of of Hell!  I love fast cars.
> 
> View attachment 202215


Audi fan here as well. They sure are fast but I never want to test its full capability in public. Mine is a 2021 SQ5.


----------



## Lawrence00

Currently cruise with the Jeep with 360° steel bumpers. Looking for a weekend toy truck.


----------



## dseag2

RFW said:


> Audi fan here as well. They sure are fast but I never want to test its full capability in public. Mine is a 2021 SQ5.


Yes, off topic, but I'm still active on Audiforum.  Here are a few pics of my previous S5's.






I needed more trunk room because my career required a lot of travel, so I traded for the A4.  It has been the best all-around car I've ever owned.

BTW, I LOVE the SQ5.  Well done!


----------



## RFW

dseag2 said:


> Yes, off topic, but I'm still active on Audiforum.  Here are a few pics of my previous S5's.
> 
> View attachment 202219
> 
> View attachment 202220
> View attachment 202221
> 
> I needed more trunk room because my career required a lot of travel, so I traded for the A4.  It has been the best all-around car I've ever owned.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the SQ5.  Well done!


Yes it's quite a big and wonderful change after driving a 20 year old beat up truck for so long. I do a lot of road trips so had to go with a SUV. Not gonna win any races (mainly due to my driving skills) but it's fine by me.


----------



## officerripley

Nope, hardly at all anymore (I can drive to a nearby dog walking park and that's it); I'm 71. The peripheral vision in the human eye starts going downhill at the age of 50 (mine sure has); so the Mature Driver Course from AARP I took recommended that no one over the age of 50 should ever try to make an non-signalized left-hand turn (right-hand turn if your country drives on the left side of the road). And my reaction times have gone to h*ll as well.


----------



## ElCastor

RFW said:


> 72 here and still drive. Ever since my grandson introduced me to gaming, I have been able to maintain and improve my reaction time quite substantially.





RFW said:


> Yes it's quite a big and wonderful change after driving a 20 year old beat up truck for so long. I do a lot of road trips so had to go with a SUV. Not gonna win any races (mainly due to my driving skills) but it's fine by me.


Curious you should say that. I'm older than you are, but when I was working I got heavily involved with PCs early in their introduction to business, and took up gaming at home. I've been playing for years and am completely comfortable driving. Much easier than defeating a rift guardian at level 120. (-8


----------



## RFW

ElCastor said:


> Curious you should say that. I'm older than you are, but when I was working I got heavily involved with PCs early in their introduction to business, and took up gaming at home. I've been playing for years and am completely comfortable driving. Much easier than defeating a rift guardian at level 120. (-8


Is that a Destiny reference?


----------



## ElCastor

RFW said:


> Is that a Destiny reference?


Diablo 3 on a PC. Destiny sounds interesting. My desk is pretty clustered, but maybe it's time to make room for an X Box. (-8


----------



## RFW

ElCastor said:


> Diablo 3 on a PC. Destiny sounds interesting. My desk is pretty clustered, but maybe it's time to make room for an X Box. (-8


Oh I see. I don't play Destiny but my grandson does. Shooter instead of RPG but just as loot heavy and also on PC. Nowadays I play games I can do in short bursts. While on the subject, I find Forza Horizon 4 and 5 very relaxing driving games. I play on a steering wheel controller and it keeps my reaction time quick and sharp.


----------



## Rich29

Still enjoying driving at 76. I'm still in good health but had cataract surgery two years ago which improved clarity
and brightness.


----------



## Liberty

Lawrence00 said:


> Currently cruise with the Jeep with 360° steel bumpers. Looking for a weekend toy truck.


We've got an antique '91 Renegade with the famous "bumpettes" that's always been garaged - less than 50,000 miles on this toy.
Its a straight 6, and you know you can't kill it with a hammer.  Its fun to drive with the "pop top" off.


----------



## oldpeculier

Almost 69, still driving and riding motorcycles.


----------



## Liberty

Ops...maybe we should change the thread to "do you still drive, and what fav cars do you enjoy driving in...lol.


----------



## horseless carriage

In her sixties, Lyndal Denny has earned herself the title of Australia's most unlikely trucker. At 54 she traded in her stilettos for a pair of steel-capped boots, a move she admits might be seen as strange by some, but it's a life the South Australia-based mother of two, Ms Denny loves. 'In my previous life as an HR manager, my mechanical capabilities were stretched when I had to put staples in a stapler,' she said.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...y-truck-driver-reveals-changed-career-54.html


----------



## Aunt Bea

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm 65 but have been retired for several years so my driving skills have gotten rusty.
> 
> I do my best to avoid interstates, driving at night or during peak hours/days when most people are on the road but I still manage to drive approx. 5,000 miles per year.
> 
> The next step for me is to upgrade my phone and begin exploring the use of car/delivery services to help me maintain my independence.
> 
> The most difficult part of the change for me will be the attitude adjustment that comes with giving up car ownership.


I'm down to about 100 miles a month and could easily cut that in half.

I still haven't tried to use the car/delivery services or the local bus service.

I really should begin experimenting with them while I still have other options and can gradually ease into a life without a vehicle.

I keep reminding myself that I made it the first twenty years of my life without a vehicle.


----------



## DaveA

I drive on a daily basis, mostly short trips around the area. Covid has limited travel more than driving problems. Recently renewed my license (which required an eye test) and it'll need renewal in 2024.  I no longer drive after dark through my own judgement - no restriction on my present license.

My wife and I drove to our daughter's home last week and I drove the 200 miles for a stay at the cottage last August. Both trips out of state.  I prefer the Interstates as there are less concerns with bicyclists, pedestrians, and stop and go traffic.

No problems so far and I just turned 88 last month.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm going to be 79 this year,  still driving,  and still trying to figure out a point of giving it up.   

I don't enjoy driving at all,  but just do what is necessary  ....  tomorrow morning I need to take my dog to  the Vet for a check-up.


----------



## Alligatorob

69 and still driving.

My grandfather owned a car and drove to 95.  He still had a valid driver's license when he died, just a few days before what would have been his 100th birthday.

His eyesight was not too good, but under restrictions on his license it just said "uncorrectable vision".  He failed the eye tests but still got the license and was legal to drive.  He had a letter from his eye doctor saying that there was nothing more that could be done to fix his vision.  Apparently at that time in Louisiana all you had to do was give it a try...


----------



## Chet

Almost 80 and still drive otherwise I would be homebound and going nuts. When not doing errands, I just take ride to look at the scenery. We have a lot of hilly and twisty roads here and I like the way my car handles them so it's fun. I used to ride a motorcycle but quit after an accident.


----------



## Jackie23

80 here and still driving, I've always loved driving, still do, but I've slowed down and drive very cautiously now, I drive a 2014 GMC Terrain that only has 39,000 miles on it, so that'll tell you how much driving I do....my mother drove up into her 90's, hope I can do the same.


----------



## ElCastor

Liberty said:


> Ops...maybe we should change the thread to "do you still drive, and what fav cars do you enjoy driving in...lol.


I favor smaller compact and sub compact SUVs . Easier to drive/park, good mileage, and cargo capacity much greater than a sedan.
Our current ride a Hyundai Kona, which I love.

https://www.thetorquereport.com/hyundai/2020-hyundai-kona-review-the-cute-capable-crossover/


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Yes! Love my little black Sentra ninja
67 until September, night driving isn’t good but this isn’t new, I’ve always had a problem with the oncoming headlights.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby turned 80 in December,, he still drives .
He hopes to head to our  son's house in  the spring to help him.
That will be a 6 -7  hour drive  on interstate,, with some  short  rest stops.

I'll turn 80 next month & still drive,, but I don't enjoy it.


----------



## Michael Z

My dad drove until a month before he died at age 95.


----------



## dseag2

My grandfather was my inspiration.  He lived in the mountains of North Carolina.  He owned VWs when everyone else owned American cars.  I used to visit him in the summer and he would drive me to Chimney Rock, speeding along the curves like there was no tomorrow.  He lived to be 98, and I'm guessing he drove until he was 90.  

My uncle, his son, drove a motorcycle well into his 80's.  I asked him when he was going to stop, and he said "when my leg can no longer kick over the seat".  

I hope to be so lucky.


----------



## dseag2

ElCastor said:


> I favor smaller compact and sub compact SUVs . Easier to drive/park, good mileage, and cargo capacity much greater than a sedan.
> Our current ride a Hyundai Kona, which I love.
> 
> https://www.thetorquereport.com/hyundai/2020-hyundai-kona-review-the-cute-capable-crossover/


I rented a Kona.  Loved it.  We also love sub compact SUVs.  We have a Mazda CX-30.  Great car.


----------



## Vida May

Catlady said:


> It would be better if people mentioned their age, it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I had no problem with driving before I retired.  I even worked the third shift and most of the time I went to work and came home in the dark.  After I retired at 63 I have become increasingly uncomfortable about driving, especially in the dark.  I had no problem *getting on the interstate* but now I avoid it if I can but am alright once on the interstate. I am now 77 and plan to give up my license at 80 when I'm due to renew it. I'll sell my car and use the money I now spend on insurance, registration, gas and other expenses to pay for transportation.


 Oh, silly don't drive in the dark.  That is terrifying especially if it is raining and the lines in the road disappear.  When I leave for the pool it is still dark and I hate it!  I will be so glad when we are back to longer days.  Especially if you have cataracts night driving is terrible but those can be removed.  

For years I thought I would give up driving we I am 80, but maybe not.  I am 75 now and a Senior Companion, which means I drive other people around.   I live in a small city and avoid the roads during rush hour.  I drive less busy side roads and cross busy roads where are traffic lights for safety.  

Covid shut us down a few times and I hate being isolated with nothing to do.  I love serving people and making them happy.  I survived the first long shut down by giving a homeless guy rides to his canning spots, and reading a book while he did his canny (going through dumpsters looking for refundable cans).  That was different and kind of fun.  Then he left town, and I realized I don't tolerate having nothing to do very well.   I need my clients.  

Whoops, just got called to give someone a ride- must go


----------



## Chet

ElCastor said:


> I favor smaller compact and sub compact SUVs . Easier to drive/park, good mileage, and cargo capacity much greater than a sedan.
> Our current ride a Hyundai Kona, which I love.
> 
> https://www.thetorquereport.com/hyundai/2020-hyundai-kona-review-the-cute-capable-crossover/


How is rearward visibility on the Kona? The small rear window and pillars on SUVs make it tough, at least on the one I had.


----------



## ElCastor

Chet said:


> How is rearward visibility on the Kona? The small rear window and pillars on SUVs make it tough, at least on the one I had.


Probably a valid point, but it hasn't been a problem for a couple of reasons. The side mirrors are a good size, and I bought the Kona because I wanted the SEL safety package. Lane change warning works very well, as does the backup traffic/pedestrian warning.  The front collision warning and breaking are also more than I expected. I was crossing a bridge in heavy traffic. A few car lengths ahead, a car in the lane next to mine was in an accident and stopped. The camera spotted it before I did, on came the warning beep and the breaks, enough to slow the car, but leaving a complete stop up to me. The only thing I don't like about the SEL is that it includes a sun roof -- something I never use.


----------



## Tom 86

86 & still driving.  I have a Dodge Durango 2018  Getting to be too big for me, looking to trade back to a Prius 3 or 4


----------



## ElCastor

Tom 86 said:


> 86 & still driving.  I have a Dodge Durango 2018  Getting to be too big for me, looking to trade back to a Prius 3 or 4


Before the Kona we owned a Prius -- put 102,000 miles on it. Good car, but we had to replace the batteries before we traded it. I did the math. Savings on gas and the tax credit when we bought the Prius new were nice, but were pretty much offset by the higher initial price of a hybrid and the cost of that replacement battery pack, so we went with a good mileage car, but not another hybrid.


----------



## Ladybj

Catlady said:


> Of course, that depends on how you feel about driving and how well you drive.  I've heard of people driving until 90.  On the other hand, my father had a spotless driving record and in his early 70's he had a bad accident (his fault but no injuries).  His insurance premium DOUBLED.
> 
> YES!  So great that now you can get deliveries.  As for a driver, I'm hoping I can find someone that does not have a job and I can pay him/her to drive me, rather than use strangers like taxis/Lyft.  I am a homebody and don't go out much, anyway.


I have a friend that does just that - he no longer drives due to health issues.  A friend of his has an independent taxi service and he calls him whenever he has errands.


----------



## Tom 86

ElCastor said:


> Before the Kona we owned a Prius -- put 102,000 miles on it. Good car, but we had to replace the batteries before we traded it. I did the math. Savings on gas and the tax credit when we bought the Prius new were nice, but were pretty much offset by the higher initial price of a hybrid and the cost of that replacement battery pack, so we went with a good mileage car, but not another hybrid.


I've had 2 prius's.  One a used 2007 that I put 150,000 miles on it.  The dealer said he could make me a good deal on trade as most Prius's can go 300,000 miles before the battery will go bad.  Even then I have a re-build place that can get me a replacement battery for $1,000.00  This was back in 2010.  So I traded for 2013 that had 34,000 miles on it.  I put another 150,000 miles on that one & got a good trade-in on the Durango.  

  I do like the dealer I got both my cars from as they are not like most dealers.  They are honest about what my cars need to be replaced.  My last Prisus was supposed to go 7,500 miles between oil/filter changes.  I would always get an appt. to change it at 5,000 miles.  They ask me why I was doing this?  I said oil is cheap engine rebuild is not.  

They had to change the oil change warning in the computer from 7,500 miles to 5,000 miles so it would start letting me know when I was at about 4,500 miles.   

  Loved the fuel mileage they got.  From 55 to 62 MPG.  The last one had heated seats & an electric grid in the fan output line so when I started it I had instant heat in the wintertime.


----------



## peppermint

I still drive....gonna be 77 pretty soon....


----------



## ElCastor

Tom 86 said:


> I've had 2 prius's.  One a used 2007 that I put 150,000 miles on it.  The dealer said he could make me a good deal on trade as most Prius's can go 300,000 miles before the battery will go bad.  Even then I have a re-build place that can get me a replacement battery for $1,000.00  This was back in 2010.  So I traded for 2013 that had 34,000 miles on it.  I put another 150,000 miles on that one & got a good trade-in on the Durango.
> 
> I do like the dealer I got both my cars from as they are not like most dealers.  They are honest about what my cars need to be replaced.  My last Prisus was supposed to go 7,500 miles between oil/filter changes.  I would always get an appt. to change it at 5,000 miles.  They ask me why I was doing this?  I said oil is cheap engine rebuild is not.
> 
> They had to change the oil change warning in the computer from 7,500 miles to 5,000 miles so it would start letting me know when I was at about 4,500 miles.
> 
> Loved the fuel mileage they got.  From 55 to 62 MPG.  The last one had heated seats & an electric grid in the fan output line so when I started it I had instant heat in the wintertime.


Looked up the paperwork. My post wasn't quite correct. Bought our 2006 Prius new, traded it in 2018 with 110,000 miles on it. As I recall, the battery (really batteries) began to go at a little over 100,000 and was replaced at around 101,000. I traded it in 2018 for the Kona. As I recall the dealer wanted a little over $2,000 for the battery job, but I got a rebuilt from a 3rd party for about $1,500. Here's what I'm currently seeing on the Internet about Prius battery life.

"Toyota says a Prius battery will last between 100,000-150,000 miles or between 8-10 years. However, there are owners that have eked out far more mileage, as well as others who’ve reported fewer."   https://www.thedrive.com/cars-101/38127/prius-battery-life

I owned the car (and liked it) for more than 10 years, so battery life may have been normal for those days. On the other hand, technology being what it is, maybe these days it's better? Anyhow, hybrids will one of these days be a thing of the past. The future is all electric.


----------



## Tom 86

ElCastor said:


> Looked up the paperwork. My post wasn't quite correct. Bought our 2006 Prius new, traded it in 2018 with 110,000 miles on it. As I recall, the battery (really batteries) began to go at a little over 100,000 and was replaced at around 101,000. I traded it in 2018 for the Kona. As I recall the dealer wanted a little over $2,000 for the battery job, but I got a rebuilt from a 3rd party for about $1,500. Here's what I'm currently seeing on the Internet about Prius battery life.
> 
> "Toyota says a Prius battery will last between 100,000-150,000 miles or between 8-10 years. However, there are owners that have eked out far more mileage, as well as others who’ve reported fewer."   https://www.thedrive.com/cars-101/38127/prius-battery-life
> 
> I owned the car (and liked it) for more than 10 years, so battery life may have been normal for those days. On the other hand, technology being what it is, maybe these days it's better? Anyhow, hybrids will one of these days be a thing of the past. The future is all electric.


Thanks for the information.  I guess I did well for 150,000 miles on both of mine. 

  As for total electric vehicles.  That won't happen in my lifetime.  Maybe 50+ years in the future.   They will have to beef up all the electric grids to handle all the chargers.  I see a lot larger cars & even semis that are going hybrid. 

 Just read an article that McClarin has a hybrid that can go over 200 mph.  Cost over $100,000.00  It has a new design battery that's good for speeds under 70 mph range of 700 miles, then the gas engine kicks in & helps travel & charge the battery.


----------



## oldmontana

I'am 87 and bought a new RAV4 3 years ago. Good car..good in snow.  Try to not drive at night.  Have not taken an long trips for 5 years.


----------



## ElCastor

Tom 86 said:


> Thanks for the information.  I guess I did well for 150,000 miles on both of mine.
> 
> As for total electric vehicles.  That won't happen in my lifetime.  Maybe 50+ years in the future.   They will have to beef up all the electric grids to handle all the chargers.  I see a lot larger cars & even semis that are going hybrid.
> 
> Just read an article that McClarin has a hybrid that can go over 200 mph.  Cost over $100,000.00  It has a new design battery that's good for speeds under 70 mph range of 700 miles, then the gas engine kicks in & helps travel & charge the battery.


Just my opinion, but by the end of this decade I suspect the finish line will be in sight for gas powered cars.


----------



## dseag2

I'm already looking at EV's, but unfortunately the ones I am interested in are in short supply.  I am particularly interested in KIA, Hyundai and Genesis, but there seems to be a shortage of electric motors, just like everything else these days.  Patience is a virtue.

https://www.guideautoweb.com/en/articles/59281/electric-motor-shortage-threatens-hyundai-kia-evs/


----------



## Aunt Bea

I doubt that I'll bother to make the switch from gas to electric at this point in my life.

I'll stick with a traditional vehicle until it becomes too expensive and then switch to a car service when I need to venture out.


----------



## officerripley

Aunt Bea said:


> I doubt that I'll bother to make the switch from gas to electric at this point in my life.
> 
> I'll stick with a traditional vehicle until it becomes too expensive and then switch to a car service when I need to venture out.


By car service, do you mean taxis or Ubers? Because a friend of mine who is even older than I and lives even farther out from town than I keeps saying she's not moving closer to town or out of that huge house & property, she's going to hire a car service or full-time/just-for-her driver. I said you mean like a personal Uber driver or a live-in chauffeur or something? She said no, my own personal driver who works for only me. So I tried putting in "car service" into yellowpages.com for our area, all I got back was auto dismantling and wrecking yards. So I tried "driver" but all I got was driving schools. (They don't teach it at high schools around here anymore; you have to pay for it.) So then I tried "chauffeur" but all I got was one limousine service that's mainly used for proms, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea

officerripley said:


> By car service, do you mean taxis or Ubers? Because a friend of mine who is even older than I and lives even farther out from town than I keeps saying she's not moving closer to town or out of that huge house & property, she's going to hire a car service or full-time/just-for-her driver. I said you mean like a personal Uber driver or a live-in chauffeur or something? She said no, my own personal driver who works for only me. So I tried putting in "car service" into yellowpages.com for our area, all I got back was auto dismantling and wrecking yards. So I tried "driver" but all I got was driving schools. (They don't teach it at high schools around here anymore; you have to pay for it.) So then I tried "chauffeur" but all I got was one limousine service that's mainly used for proms, etc.


I suppose that I would consider any available form of transportation, but I was referring to a taxi, Uber, Lyft, etc...


----------



## officerripley

Aunt Bea said:


> I suppose that I would consider any available form of transportation, but I was referring to a taxi, Uber, Lyft, etc...


Okay. I oughta check in with my friend to see if she's found a driver and if so, how she advertised for it; who knows, maybe I can get one too.


----------



## Tom 86

dseag2 said:


> I'm already looking at EV's, but unfortunately the ones I am interested in are in short supply.  I am particularly interested in KIA, Hyundai and Genesis, but there seems to be a shortage of electric motors, just like everything else these days.  Patience is a virtue.
> 
> https://www.guideautoweb.com/en/articles/59281/electric-motor-shortage-threatens-hyundai-kia-evs/


Motors like the chips for cars are made in China.  They are killing us little by little & we sit back & take it.  Need to make everything here in North America.


----------



## AnnieA

55 and drive but it was a near thing for several years starting in 2007 when the classic type migraines  I've had since age four progressed to hemaplegic.   Thankfully, those have lessened some with a seizure med and I know the early signs so well now that I have plenty of time to stop driving.  Cannot, however, drive at night anymore because oncoming headlights and flashing lights are a trigger.


----------



## Ronni

Ron’s 75 and still driving and still working fulltime. He drives a large Ford transit van for work, a big Ford F150 truck for personal use, and a Mustang convertible and a Harley which we for fun.

I’m almost 70 and I also am still working. I drive a Ford Escape for work and errands  unless I decide to drive the convertible for fun. So far neither of us are having any noticeable driving issues.


----------



## Aunt Bea

officerripley said:


> Okay. I oughta check in with my friend to see if she's found a driver and if so, how she advertised for it; who knows, maybe I can get one too.


If you don't have access to traditional car services look for an energetic senior citizen that is interested in supplementing their retirement.

The key IMO is reaching a fair price for a reliable person with a dependable automobile.  It has been my observation that most people are only willing to pay a token amount for someone to provide transportation.  If an amount of $25.00/hour was offered I'm sure that there would be people who would jump at the chance to supplement their income.

Good luck!


----------



## Rah-Rah

I am going to be turning 55 in a few days and I still drive on a regularly basis. I hope to be driving for many years.


----------



## tortiecat

d
Drove until in my  late 80's, gave my car to my son and
now my granddaughter is driving it.  I was actually a
passenger in it not to long ago.


----------



## carouselsilver

Since my vitreal mass detachment my vision is poor, especially peripheral. I used to love driving, but now have to leave it to hubby.


----------



## dseag2

AnnieA said:


> 55 and drive but it was a near thing for several years starting in 2007 when the classic type migraines  I've had since age four progressed to hemaplegic.   Thankfully, those have lessened some with a seizure med and I know the early signs so well now that I have plenty of time to stop driving.  Cannot, however, drive at night anymore because oncoming headlights and flashing lights are a trigger.


Be sure to take care of yourself and follow your doctor's order @AnnieA.  My mother had epileptic seizures.  She was in her 50's and she and my father were driving across country.  She had a seizure and rolled their car over into a ditch.  She was told by her doctor that she couldn't drive until she went 6 months without a seizure.  She continued to have them, so she never drove again. 

Of course, that was in the 80's and medicine has made so many advances since that time.  I am just certain the right mix of medication will keep you in your car for as long as you want to be.


----------



## Colleen

My husband is (a young) 81 and is still an excellent driver. I'm 75 and still drive also.


----------



## AnnieA

dseag2 said:


> Be sure to take care of yourself and follow your doctor's order @AnnieA.  My mother had epileptic seizures.  She was in her 50's and she and my father were driving across country.  She had a seizure and rolled their car over into a ditch.  She was told by her doctor that she couldn't drive until she went 6 months without a seizure.  She continued to have them, so she never drove again.
> 
> Of course, that was in the 80's and medicine has made so many advances since that time.  I am just certain the right mix of medication will keep you in your car for as long as you want to be.



Thanks, @dseag2.  Scary about your mom.  Even now there are some people who don't respond to meds. We have a neighbor with autism--a young man in his 20s who has had them since early childhood; doctors have tried everything including neurosurgery. Doctors have told his parents that they're surprised he's lived this long. 

My hemiplegic migraines are so strange, but at least I have plenty of warning.  They start with a woozy, lightheaded feeling, and since the meds, that's as far as they go now.  If it goes to the next stage which is a gradual onset of double, wavy vision,  I have about 15-20 from the slow onset of visual symptoms to get settled somewhere and wait it out.  Full blown progression goes to loss of muscle control for a couple of hours, then symptoms start receding in the order in which they started.  It's been years since a bad one and hope it stays that way!


----------



## charry

I’m 66 and yes I still drive, which I hate as I have to drive now …..
I liked having the choice before hubbys stroke….he did all the driving , and I was just the A to B driver ..


----------



## katlupe

I could drive if I had to but when I moved here in 2018 I chose not to have a vehicle. I used to be really into my cars and loved to drive. No more. Not having the expense of a car and everything that goes along with it has taken that worry away. I live in a small city with many options for transportation.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I love to drive, nowadays my legs get stiff and my hip hurts from lack of circulation. I do all of the driving between my wife and I. 

I am particular about what I drive, I don’t like to drive slow or unresponsive vehicles, although I have owned a few. 
I love all types of transportation vehicles, cars, trucks, ships, trains, planes, historic, present & future.

Remember historical futurism of 1940-1960 flying cars? Evidently, speculation of a flying car is now reality. 

If I had time, I would learn to fly an airplane, drive an 18-wheeler, boats I’m not into, nor am I interested in owning another motorcycle.

I am not a fan of physical & mental deterioration, however, I am a fan death based on the limitations of present state of living. I don’t know what comes next, but I have hunch, all I’ve been through in life will serve me well in the state I will be in.


----------



## Betty Boop

I will be turning 80 next month and I do still drive. Now I do limit my driving to during the daytime now and really only short distance like to the grocery store or other stores or doctors visits. If I need to go somewhere that is of distance my granddaughter or her husband will usually drive me. I will try and drive until I feel or a loved one or doctor tells me it is no longer safe to do so.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby & I are both 80.
I let  him do the driving.

Though I fear the days are soon approaching  where he  can't  drive.

He may have undergo surgery  which might take place in a city I hate.
Drove there once  to take son to the airport, several years ago.

Not much sense in worrying about it,,till  we know more about his health.


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby & I are both 80.
> I let  him do the driving.
> 
> Though I fear the days are soon approaching  where he  can't  drive.
> 
> He may have undergo surgery  which might take place in a city I hate.
> Drove there once  to take son to the airport, several years ago.
> 
> Not much sense in worrying about it,,till  we know more about his health.


save up and get an Uber...


----------



## oldmontana

I am 87 and still drive but not at night.


----------



## Knight

@81 still drive but since we are retired driving when fewer people are out & about due to having a job to go to I don't think it's difficult at all. 

Might seem strange to some that the major cross streets are posted at 45 but most drive 60 to 65.  Freeway posted at 65 but most drive 75 to 90. I keep up with the flow.


----------



## MickaC

Still drive......64 this year, no reason not to drive.......but......not long distance at nite when dark.....have nite blindness.


----------



## mellowyellow

I used to visit a 91 year old lady, bright as a button and a very good driver. She had a terribly upsetting experience after her doctor retired who she’d been seeing for over 20 years.   She took pot luck and chose another doctor in the same practice.  Sadly, it was a terrible mistake as he was a terrible bully.

Because of her age, he told her she was far too old to drive and in a threatening tone, said “I hope you haven’t driven here today”. He also said she was showing some signs of dementia and that he would never sign her off as okay to drive. She burst into tears and the girls who worked there took her away and gave her a cup of tea. She eventually had to get her eye specialist to write a letter and of course, as she had done on every previous occasion, passed her driving test first time with flying colours. So beware – when you get old and you have to rely on your doctor for help, you may not get it.


----------



## Sliverfox

Uber? @ Holly

I don't think there is one in this tiny  town or any of the out lying ones.


----------



## carouselsilver

mellowyellow said:


> I used to visit a 91 year old lady, bright as a button and a very good driver. She had a terribly upsetting experience after her doctor retired who she’d been seeing for over 20 years.   She took pot luck and chose another doctor in the same practice.  Sadly, it was a terrible mistake as he was a terrible bully.
> 
> Because of her age, he told her she was far too old to drive and in a threatening tone, said “I hope you haven’t driven here today”. He also said she was showing some signs of dementia and that he would never sign her off as okay to drive. She burst into tears and the girls who worked there took her away and gave her a cup of tea. She eventually had to get her eye specialist to write a letter and of course, as she had done on every previous occasion, passed her driving test first time with flying colours. So beware – when you get old and you have to rely on your doctor for help, you may not get it.


That doctor was a jerk.


----------



## Timewise 60+

My wife and I will be 72 this Spring!  We have been retired for about 6 years.  We both drive, I have a Tacoma and Wife has a 4 Runner.  We drive on trips frequently but do not travel on weekends unless we have to and never drive at night.  I can do that, but it has been a bit harder than it used to be, so we stopped doing it.   I hope we can safely drive for a few more years.  We are not ready to settle down yet!


----------



## officerripley

Sliverfox said:


> Uber? @ Holly
> 
> I don't think there is one in this tiny  town or any of the out lying ones.


Same here; I also heard that a lot of Uber (and Lyft) drivers quit when Covid hit and haven't come back.


----------



## Em in Ohio

I'm 72 and drive less than 100 miles a year, in daylight, low-traffic times, and never on a freeway.  I probably could drive more, but I really don't like it anymore -Too many other people on the road, too many maniacs.  FYI to any like me - check out Liberty Mutual's pay by mile plans.  I don't carry collision - my car is worthless.  I pay less than $100.00 a YEAR for otherwise decent coverage.


----------



## mellowyellow

Ubers are popular in Sydney because they arrive promptly (usually within 10 minutes) compared to a taxi driver who is likely to hold out for a longer destination and often doesn’t bother to turn up at all.

It’s a popular way to earn extra money - all you need to get started is to own a nice, newish car, provide a state driving record, apply for a PTLC (passenger transport licence code) and have a background check.


----------



## Butterfly

I'm now 76, still drive, but no long trips or much night driving.


----------



## ElCastor

Ladybj said:


> Very good idea about the age!!


81, and I'm completely comfortable driving. My last at fault accident was at 18 -- a minor scrape. Since then I've been rear ended several times, but that's it. Our current car (2018 Hyundai Kona) has some safety features that are common in new cars, which I like a lot and would not be without. Lane change warning that beeps frantically on the freeway if a car is in the blind spot. Also beeps if anything is in range while backing up, and it applies the brakes automatically if anything is perceived to be entering a danger zone because of speed differences or proximity. 

The not too distant future holds the promise of Level 4 and Level 5 "self driving" cars. Level 4 would be self driving under most, but not all, conditions and locations. Level 5, presumably no steering wheel. I hope to live to see a Level 4 car. Level 5, I doubt I'll be around. BTW -- My wife who is 3 years younger, quit driving about 5 years ago.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

We are 75, and thanks to God, we are still able to drive


----------



## Dapper Dan

I am 75 and my wife is 66. We both still drive and I do the bulk of it. The hardest part for me driving is at night with the glare. So I try to do most of my driving during the daytime.


----------



## GoneFishin

Still drivin at age 70 lookin for those good fishin spots


----------



## Jackie23

I'll be 81 in a few weeks.....still drive, no long trips and no night driving.


----------



## BillB613

I am 74 and still driving my own car. Most of my driving is around town and short distances. I plan on taking longer drives in the future. I do avoid driving at night.


----------



## Paladin1950

72 here, and still drive my own car. A 2015 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I am 68 and still drive. I don’t like night driving but I do it if I have plans. I drive about 4K miles a year because I am close to everything.  I also have no problem driving on the freeway.


----------



## debodun

Yes - 70. More challenging now that my left eye does not have much vision.


----------



## NorthernLight

I'm 70. I love driving on not-busy streets and highways. 

Some years ago I developed a fear of winding mountain roads. That's my only handicap. It's significant though, as I live in an isolated part of British Columbia.


----------



## Hollow

I am not a driver, so perhaps shouldn't be on this thread, but having worked in a garage in my student days, I do think that perhaps a refresher driving test could be done when one reaches a certain age? Roads have changed, drivers have changed, and I do think it's important that today's drivers are aware of what's going on these days. It's about demonstrating confidence and ability as a driver. I wouldn't consider driving these days (never driven a car in my life), so I admire those who are still on the roads!


----------



## katlupe

I made the decision not to drive when I moved here four years ago. Still have my license but no car. I am quite happy not driving. I do not miss it at all.


----------



## fatboy

no more than i need to    to many wreckless drivers out there   every body is in a hurry


----------



## Right Now

I've just turned 73, and am driving anywhere and everywhere.  Trips out of state with my GPS, piece of cake.  The trick is to watch all sides, and the flow of traffic.  I am not afraid to venture somewhere unfamiliar, as I have always said, "I'm never lost.  I'm always somewhere".  In fact, I'd rather drive than be a passenger in my friends' vehicles.  I trust myself.


----------



## DaveA

Haven't driven at night for 4 or 5 years, unless it's been on the expressways.  The glare from on-coming cars hasn't much effect while on the on the expressways and people walking along the edge ofthe road enaturally isn't a problem.

This past year my left eye is starting to "give up the ghost" so I've limited my driving even more.  Pretty much local trips to doc, pharmacy, kids houses, etc. Still have no trouble at 65-70 highway speeds. 

My wife gave up her license  last year at 85.  I'll be 89 next month and hope to keep driving for a bit longer. Luckily we're surrounded by kids and grandkids and they take care of us when we have trips to the eye doc and have our eyes dialated.


----------



## officerripley

Supposedly, studies (a lot done by the U.S. National Transportation & Safety Board) have shown that close to 70 percent of car accidents happen within 10 miles of where you live. I guess maybe they're at a slower rate of speed, though, so that makes it safer for some to just do their driving closer to home?


----------



## funsearcher!

No accident for 20 years--I'm 70. Then two accidents in the past 90 days--neither which were my fault--so insurance is going up. Drive every day here in town. Take road trips of 10-12hours, drive in the mountains. Don't care for night driving in the rain or snow but otherwise I'm fine.


----------



## debodun

I drive and I'm 70. I don't know how much longer I can with my vision problems.


----------



## Kaila

officerripley said:


> Supposedly, studies (a lot done by the U.S. National Transportation & Safety Board) have shown that close to 70 percent of car accidents happen within 10 miles of where you live. I guess maybe they're at a slower rate of speed, though, so that makes it safer for some to just do their driving closer to home?



That is an interesting idea to ponder or consider.

Though, Perhaps it's simply because most people do most of their driving within 10 miles of home.
Or, perhaps some of the people who should not be driving, for any of various safety reasons, still drive close to home.

Or perhaps the familiarity of nearby, leads to too little attention from the driver?

I thought the familiarity with the close-by roads, and with the destinations, is very helpful to safe driving, or is that wishful thinking?  I don't know.


----------



## Kaila

NorthernLight said:


> I'm 70. I love driving on not-busy streets and highways.
> 
> Some years ago I developed a fear of winding mountain roads. That's my only handicap. It's significant though, as I live in an isolated part of British Columbia.



Having driven in those conditions, decades ago, I think that is a very valid difficulty.  

Driving the winding mountain roads, it is impossible to see much of the other vehicles, either behind or in front, nor can one see what natural road changes, or debris in the roadway, is close ahead, so there's little or no warning of imminent challenges. 

Extreme driving caution is warranted, there, I would say.
Bad weather conditions are also more difficult on that type of road, than on other types.


----------



## Chet

I'll be 80 in December and still drive, and intend to drive even if they take away my license. How else will I lead a normal life? I am aware that because of age, I may have slipped a little, so I drive accordingly such as double checking when pulling out into an intersection.


----------



## officerripley

Chet said:


> intend to drive even if they take away my license.


Don't know what the laws are where you live but around here, in accidents involving 1 or more unlicensed drivers, even if the unlicensed driver was not at fault, a lot of the time, a civil lawsuit is filed against the unlic. driver. 

A case here from a couple of years ago: a driver who I think was even still licensed but very elderly, while driving hit and killed a middle-aged bicycle rider. The driver was found to be at fault so his license was taken away and then the family (wife/kids/parents) of the bike rider he killed filed a lawsuit against him; elderly driver ended up losing his house, etc. in addition to his license. 

And there've been numerous other cases with UNlicensed drivers getting the book thrown at them both legally and civially. So another reason to put one's house and anything much else valuable in someone else's name, especially if you plan to keep driving past having a license.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I have google drive


----------



## Raddragn

I'll be 86 next month and am still driving. My license is good until the end of 2026. I don't drive at night any more - but then I don't go anywhere at night anymore. In fact I pretty much avoid going anywhere at all due to the continuing presence of Covid


----------



## Paladin1950

I still drive at 72. My license expires in March of 2027. I just don't drive in larger cities anymore. All the stores I need are in smaller cities or towns.


----------



## Lewkat

Not unless I absolutely have to.  I hate driving.  But then again, I am spoiled.


----------



## iksentrik

At 67 I don't drive very often anymore. I sold my van in 2008 and have never missed it. It sat for a year in my driveway and cost me $850 for insurance, and $1000 to get it in condition to sell. I rent a car if I have to leave town, and walk, taxi, or bus in town and still don't spend that much money every year. I spent 20 years of my working life as a truck driver, and have driven well over a million miles, driving isn't something I feel the need to do.


----------



## Purwell

I'm still trying to decide whether to give up or not.

My car has been on loan to a friend for the last couple of months and I have not missed it.


----------



## Jaiden

Yes - sort of - after being used to driving in rural NH where a traffic jam means there's a moose or some geese in the road, driving in the Tampa metropolitan area was absolute culture shock!  But I'm getting used to it, though I only drive short, familiar routes by myself, like picking the kids up at school.  It's so easy to get lost if you don't knw exactly where you're going.


----------



## Jaiden

treeguy64 said:


> Hmm....I was going to get into specifics concerning myself and driving, but then I thought about it, and decided not to.
> 
> In truth, everyone in here needs to consider who will dig up any and all info you may post about yourself, online. In the event of an accident, your posts may come back to bite you in the butt, in court, someday.


You're right.  My son-in-law is retired from the police force (imagine retiring at age 42!) and now works in cybersecurity and he tells us the same thing.  He says that investigators of all kinds find social media, forums, etc. to be a goldmine of information.


----------



## hearlady

Yes, at 65 but I'm driving less at night these days.


----------



## gloria

I am 92 still driving the city streets, I am much more careful than I was in my younger years. 
I am now studying the book to be prepared in April for my 93 age license. I live in a small town
everything is close by, had cataracts surgery to help vision, so I hope I can pass.


----------



## hearlady

That's Wonderful!


----------



## Disgustedman

Oh yeah, 62 and do drive.

While I owned a 1998 Dodge, my eyes weren't seeing to well. So it (brain died) died and I got a chevy express. But the lights didn't please me.

So, I got those halogen bulbs. OMG! I could see everything! It wasn't my eyes, it was the bulbs! Now they burned out, but I'll buy some new one soon.


----------



## Ruthanne

hearlady said:


> Yes, at 65 but I'm driving less at night these days.


I hear you.  I don't go out driving at night much.  My vision isn't great and I am very careful though.


----------



## ElCastor

Still driving at 82 and I am as comfortable doing it as I was at 30. My only car to car accident was a minor scrape at 18. Since then I‘ve been rear ended several times, but that’s it. My best lesson in driving was in Canada many years ago. Very courteous  drivers. Everything an American driver should be, but often is not.


----------



## Nemo2

I had to have a non-road 'refresher test' this September prior to the license expiring on my 80th birthday......henceforth every two years to renew again, or not.

Having driven for 7+ years in Riyadh, I told my supervisor, vis-a-vis the possible question "How much space do you leave the car in front of you?", that having driven there, nobody _gets_ in front of me   -  she discouraged me from making that response....just as well perhaps.

(As an aside....having spent my 21st birthday in Ceylon/Sri Lanka, my late wife & I went there when I was 42.  We rented a car.  Encountered an Australian family with car & driver   -  Oz says "Are you driving _yourselves_?  You must be game"  -  had their driver not been standing next to him I might have replied "Game is getting in a car with a guy from here driving".

Although, after subsequently riding in a shuttle in Romania, I might have changed my opinion......slightly.)


----------



## Right Now

I drive around town, around the county, around to other states, anywhere I think I might like to go.  I have driven since I was 16, and am a very good driver!  I prefer driving to being a passenger in the car if I travel with a friend.
I have no intention of giving it up, as I've just bought a brand new 2022 Crosstrek and expect to hang onto it for another several years.


----------



## JustBonee

About to turn  80,  and I still drive.  However I think 2023 will be my last year of owning a car,   and driving.

Cannot  figure   out when the time will come  as  I live alone,   and it will cause problems,  but I think it's coming.
... I have a granddaughter in high school  waiting to take over my car    .. don't know how she feels about _Driving Miss Daisy ...._


----------



## CarolfromTX

I still drive at 71.  But I have rarely done so lately,  because Dave did all the driving since we both retired. Until…he hasn’t been able to drive since late October so I’m now the driver. My gawd, I didn’t realize how rusty I’d become! Couldn’t park well, hit the curb a few times, got the heebie  jeebies on the ginormous fly-overs! After a couple weeks, I’ve gotten back into practice and I feel like my old self. Just in time for Dave to get back behind the wheel. I’ve promised myself I’ll drive more often, just to keep in practice.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Yep at 70. I still like it.


----------



## Knight

@81 Still driving & enjoying the challenge.  Recent road trip early in the morning to Kingman Az.  took rt93. Going south traffic doing nicely at 75mph. Coming back must have been when people were in a bit of a rush.  Staying with the flow meant 90mph to 100mph.


----------



## Disgustedman

62.5 and reflexes were recently tested and I avoided the car....oh and not a cuss word! How shocking!!


----------



## BC Flash

Renewed my driver's licence without a written or road test for my 78th birthday.   Decided to stop driving if I get into an accident.


----------



## peramangkelder

I am the big 70 soon and yep I still drive. I have a spinal disability but my legs still work do my arms and so does my brain
I guess that's about all there is to it really don't you think? 
I do pick and choose the times I want to drive because it seems way too 'peopley' out there most times


----------



## Pookie

I still drive, as I do work 2nd shift. Hate driving at night, but it isn't my bad driving at all. I run a little over the speed limit sometimes and I keep up. 
What bugs the crap out of me are people who follow waaaaaayyy to closely and silhouette me. It's awful, unsafe and scary.


----------



## jimintoronto

I was first licensed here in Ontario in 1964, so in 2022 I have been driving SAFELY for 56 years including ten years driving an Ambulance in the largest city in Canada in all types of weather. In that business you can't say "the weather is too bad we are not coming ". I have never had to fill out an accident report, I HAVE had people hit ME a number of times. I will drive anywhere at any time. At 76 I trust my abilities. JImB.


----------



## TeeJay

I'm 71 n' blithering fed up with driving! Coincidentally, they recently discovered I shouldn't be driving no more anyways, n' ergo, they suspended my license. Good riddance to it, I say I say! Just as well, cuz I prob'ly would've backed over some pedestrian in a parking lot by now! Seems to me, absolutely NOBODY watches where they're walking in them aforementioned parking lots these days, pushing their shopping carts with tunnel vision, looking either for where the hell they parked their car, or down at their iPhones!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Since Hubby retired and we moved to Idaho,he just took over the driving.It bothered me after a while because when I did drive,I realized I was feeling a little out of practice,so I insisted on driving occasionally. And I still will get in the car and drive by myself to California if I feel the need to go and he doesn`t want to.

But Friday and Saturday nights I had the ultimate test.Daughter and family came to visit and since there were so many of them,they rented an AirBnB.It is in Boise,so 30ish minutes away.We have been doing all our holiday partying there because the house is huge.Well,both nights we had hard freezes,so by the time we left for home,the roads were slick with ice,In fact,hubby fell on the ice on our way to the car.Tore up his hand a little but was fine.Anyway,because he had had a whiskey shot (or 10)with the son in laws,I drove. Lost my brakes twice but got through it just fine.It helped that every driver on the road stayed at 20 mph and all left plenty of distance between cars when approaching stop signs. Felt pretty good for a lifelong California girl who`s never had to drive in that kind of weather!


----------



## Nemo2

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Felt pretty good for a lifelong California girl who`s never had to drive in that kind of weather!


Ha Ha....you just reminded me of an ex-Californian friend, 5 months to the day older than me, who died earlier this year:

He and his late wife relocated to Idaho, (near Lewiston), and after my late wife died I went to visit them.  While I was there it snowed across the river at the higher elevations.

He wanted to get a closer look so we hopped in my truck and went over.  After tooling around, we asked a guy in a gas station about a shortcut loop back.....he said there's a road up a little ways, but it's not yet been plowed.

I took a look, and someone had driven through.....I said OK it looks clear....his response "You call that _clear_?!!!!".......I replied "Oh yeah, you're from California!"

A little further along, (we're following in the previous driver's tracks), he asks if we should put the truck into four wheel drive....I said no need, it's pretty good......he points to the ditches on either side and says "But what about there?'

My reply..."But we're not going over _there_"


----------



## Della

Still drive?  Define "drive."  

I've always been a terrified, white knuckle driver who dreads going anywhere other than the library, doctor, or grocery store, but, maybe thanks to that I've never had a ticket and will probably keep puttering along making the people behind me angry until I die.


----------

